# frame/fork weight of the vent noir?



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

so i'm racking miles up on the vent noir, bout 1000 so far, and I'm loving it, but was wondering what the weight would be with new stuff on it. I was thinking full sram rival, boyd clincher carbon rims. 2200 grams for sram rival, (around there) and 1490 grams for the wheels. the wheels on there now are 2100 grams, I think that would be a great upgrade!

So while not having to spend too much money because of left over parts from a bike I wrecked a few years back, I'm wondering how much the frame and fork would add to the 11 pounds of everything else that goes with it would be total. only thing I would be buying would be the wheels, and rival group set. I actually weighed everything that would be on the bike and it came out to be 11 pounds, (i even weighed the bar tape and cables that I have that i havent installed...........sad i know! I was very bored today, but i did do 50 miles, so no comments about HTFU and ride!


----------

